# Australia Visa



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Is this a snowboarding travel related question?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> Is this a snowboarding travel related question?


1st post on a snowboarding forum talking about migrating to Australia???


----------



## OldSnow (Nov 20, 2019)

Colt22 said:


> Please anyone let me know eligibility criteria for Australia Visa. Is Job Required to Migrate in Australia?


Go to New Zealand - better variety of ski resorts


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Colt22 said:


> Please anyone let me know eligibility criteria for Australia Visa. Is Job Required to Migrate in Australia?


Yeah mate, just rock up.
Take the first left and straight ahead for a few thousand miles and next right.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> Yeah mate, just rock up.
> Take the first left and straight ahead for a few thousand miles and next right.


then follow the signs to the big (est) barbecue. In your best Aussie accent, tell the first person you see:
"Oi mate, I could farkin murder a stubby, what's the go?
in return, they will give you a big cold beer, and put an extra *Prawn* on the Barby for ya. 

To get the job you want, you need to find the person incumbent in that job, and kick them hard in the groin, which is a traditional Australian challenge. You must then fight them to an agreed level of submission, or death, in a cage match - to take over that job.

NB. if you don't like Beer, or Prawns, then you have offended our Patron Saint Hoges, and you should GTFO.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

We are having re-emerging difficulties now moving from State to State/NZ. Good luck in trying to fly into Australia from overseas.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Craig64 said:


> We are having re-emerging difficulties now moving from State to State/NZ. Good luck in trying to fly into Australia from overseas.


An infected aussie walked around Wellington in the weekend... Fingers crossed he wasn't a super spreader...


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Manicmouse said:


> An infected aussie walked around Wellington in the weekend... Fingers crossed he wasn't a super spreader...


That was inevitable. Glad it wasn't here in queenstown but I'm sure it's coming.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Craig64 said:


> We are having re-emerging difficulties now moving from State to State/NZ. Good luck in trying to fly into Australia from overseas.


So true. NZ is having a hard time extending visas for people already in country with an expired visa while the tourism areas are desperate for these people. Everyone is trying but the whole thing is overwhelming the governments.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Change country in covid time is a bold move... I saw many people going back to their country of origin in this period.


----------

